# Do you smoke cigarettes?



## Magnum626 (Dec 31, 2009)

As I was smoking a cigarette around the bend away from the rest of the crowd I wondered how many people here smoke.


----------



## tripper (Feb 23, 2008)

Nope its a stuipid, pointless, and expensive habit. Smoke weed instead


----------



## Muki (Feb 8, 2010)

I'll smoke tobacco out of a hookah, but that's just it. :thumbsup:


----------



## Koofy Smacker (Dec 17, 2010)

tripper said:


> Nope its a stuipid, pointless, and expensive habit. Smoke weed instead


Not a smoker of anything, I will stick to alcohol. But, I believe that a cigarette smoker can argue the reciprocal of that statement for the weed guys. I have nothing against either, just something I never got into, and I am stingy when it comes to spending money hahaha.:laugh:


----------



## Jeklund (Dec 14, 2009)

I have never tried it just due to the fear of getting addicted and the last thing i need to be doing is spending my money on shit that will kill me. I don't really mind when people smoke around me as long as they aren't blowing it into my face or filling up the room but I always give em a small reminder about how shitty it is. Same thing with chew, I have a ton of buddy's back home from work and school that always did and just was afraid of getting hooked to it, however I hardly ever get on them for it probably cause it's out of sight out of mind.


----------



## StarCommand (Dec 21, 2010)

Koofy Smacker said:


> Not a smoker of anything, I will stick to alcohol. But, I believe that a cigarette smoker can argue the reciprocal of that statement for the weed guys. I have nothing against either, just something I never got into, and I am stingy when it comes to spending money hahaha.:laugh:


Maybe, but at least you get high. And if you grow it yourself, it's practically free!

I don't drink. Don't smoke cigs. But I do smoke mad weed.


----------



## Steery (Oct 25, 2010)

I smoke both weed and cigs. Cigs are disgusting, worst habit/addiction. I'll quit when I stop living the ski bum lifestyle in whistler. 

Weed on the other hand.... That has too many benefits to list.


----------



## shary (Jan 2, 2011)

"Yes, unfortunately" ?? what the fuck _unfortunately_? what a sucky poll. Yeah i do at times, not that much anymore though.


----------



## ev13wt (Nov 22, 2010)

I quit weed and cigs this year in the summer.

Facts:

- You will never grow yourself because you would need a big setup to grow what you need.
- Cigs is a waste of money. Quit now. You will breather better and smell things from 100 yards away. Its hella awesome riding in the trees and smelling the pines.

And if you MUST smoke on the mountain, have the decency to break off the filter when done, put it in your pants pocket and dispose of it in a trash can at the bottom of the mountain.

I personally always did that. I also try to pick up the random snickers wrapper etc when I see it.


----------



## Phenom (Dec 15, 2007)

cigarettes are government mind control.


----------



## kysnowboarder (Oct 28, 2009)

tripper said:


> Nope its a stuipid, pointless, and expensive habit. Smoke weed instead


I don't do either but I would rather someone smoke weed than cigarettes...it smells better and usually improves personality! 
Throwing cigarette buds on the ground is littering. Please don't do it.


----------



## little devil (Aug 18, 2009)

Started smoking cigs in highschool to cover up the herb smell.

Usually only smoke at work or at the bar now. Might only have one or 2 after work. It is pretty gross.

But a smoke and a coffee in the morning, or a nice butt after a good dinner is always nice.

While drinking im a fucking chain.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Starting smoking at 14 (amongst other things ) and quit cold turkey at 24. I'm 29 now still off the nicotine


----------



## Qball (Jun 22, 2010)

Never tried cigarettes, cigars a few times, smoked weed quite a few times in the past but never really stayed with it. I'm a drinker for sure, although I've seem to cut back a little lately.


----------



## calculatedrisk (Dec 16, 2010)

Pack a day for 12 years.. When I was 25 I stopped and never had one again.
It's easy to quit, just have to want to do it and stay focused on it. I remember having to tell myself every few minutes that I didn't want one.


----------



## Nefarious (Dec 26, 2010)

I really need to quit. I've tried a few times but haven't been able to stick with it. Similar situation as Little Devil. 


Leo and CalculatedRisk, have any suggestions/tips for quitting?


----------



## ev13wt (Nov 22, 2010)

Just quit dude. WTF? Stop hand to mouth movement.

Another thing: Weed is benificial only if you don't overdo it moring to night and use a vaporizer.


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

I'm way to cheap to get addicted to something like that, I look at shit like cigarettes and booze and think, "For all that money I would end up spending on that shit, I could buy a new snowboard! Fuck That"


----------



## Magnum626 (Dec 31, 2009)

Yea I really should quit. I used to smoke da herb but work rules over the enjoyment. People brag about how much they drink never about how much they smoke cigarettes so...

Problem is right now I don't really have a desire and I've been smoking for a little over 20 years. Best cigarettes are after meals and after sex. :thumbsup: Wish I never picked up the habit though.

I don't think you can overdo weed. As long as you maintain.


----------



## roremc (Oct 25, 2009)

ev13wt said:


> I quit weed and cigs this year in the summer.
> 
> Facts:
> 
> ...


This is my thoughts exactly. I couldnt believe how much better stuff smelt after I quit. 

props for picking up trash on your hill. I hate how people come to these beautiful places and then leave there shit lying around!


----------



## calculatedrisk (Dec 16, 2010)

Nefarious said:


> I really need to quit. I've tried a few times but haven't been able to stick with it. Similar situation as Little Devil.
> 
> 
> Leo and CalculatedRisk, have any suggestions/tips for quitting?


Biggest thing for me was wanting to quit more than wanting to smoke.
I just had to remind myself I didn't want a cigarette every time my brain craved one. 
Dont forget to tell yourself you don't want one everytime. It becomes a habit telling yourself that. 
I also found a sugar free candy I liked and ate those all the time. 
Green can help but shouldn't be used as a replacement. 
Stay away from drinking alcohol. Getting buzzed makes it much easier to forget your no smoking reminder.
After 3 days I realized "I can live without them" and it became easier and easier everyday.


----------



## Mr. Polonia (Apr 5, 2009)

Im not gonna lie...ive been smoking since 14 and quit when i was 18 before i joined the Air Force. I remember i really really wanted to quit because i wanted to excel in bootcamp and have the fastest running time and fastest pushup and situps in a minute. I trained hard and was really motivated.

Once in the military, i havent smoked or drank because i didnt want to get kicked out for underaged drinking....so all i did was work out and get buff. As soon as i turned 21, i was able to legally drink, and with that first drink came a cigarette and then eventually a pack. 

Now im 29 and still hooked on that fuckin shit. I enjoy the sensation of smoking which is really hard for me to drop...but at the same time I really wish i could look how i looked in the military.... 178lbs. Now im down to 160 fuck you Marlboro


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Nefarious said:


> I really need to quit. I've tried a few times but haven't been able to stick with it. Similar situation as Little Devil.
> 
> 
> Leo and CalculatedRisk, have any suggestions/tips for quitting?


Everyone is going to be different, but FWIW, I'll tell you what I did. I still had a pack left and I guess I just reached a point in my life where I was fed up with constantly having to:

1) Find a place to smoke
2) Smelling like shit and tasting it all the time too
3) Being out of breath all the time
4) Most importantly, I was fed up with the fact that a little white stick was basically controlling my life

My biggest advice to you from the start is to get it in your head that you will never be free of your addiction. I am bringing this philosophy over from another addiction (don't really want to post what it was on here, but it was bad) I had. You need to realize that you will be an addict until the day you die. You are just a sober addict when you choose to stop smoking. Every single one of my friends who have quit for a short amount of time that said "I quit, I don't even crave it" have gone back to smoking. I am not exaggerating, every one of them. That is about 10 of my buddies over the years that said that and continue to smoke.

It's been 6 years for me and I can openly admit that I still crave it. Every time someone smokes, I want one. Every time it's a Marlboro light, it makes it worse. Every time I get on the throne, I want one. After ever meal... etc... It is just easier to say no to those cravings now.

A couple of things that helped me with cravings a lot was cookies (substitute with your own favorite) and video games lol. The idea is to focus that craving into something else. Yea, I gained weight for a while, but that was something I was willing to take over smoking. I worked it off since then anyway. 

If you are a heavier drinker (I used to be), lightening that habit up helps a ton too. Don't listen to people who say it's a waste of money though. I hate when people say that. I still want to know where all that money I was supposedly supposed to save is :laugh:

Honestly, when it comes down to it... do you really want to be defeated by a pack of white tobacco filled sticks? I sure as hell didn't.

By the way, I loved smoking. I especially love the aspect of blowing out the smoke (big reason why other stuff came into my bad habit list at the time). I love the feeling after a toke. Looooove it with alcohol. I just don't love it enough to let it control my life.


----------



## StarCommand (Dec 21, 2010)

ev13wt said:


> I quit weed and cigs this year in the summer.
> 
> Facts:
> 
> ...


You don't need a big setup to grow. I have a friend that grows in a waist-high cabinet outfitted with lamps.

If I had a nice bit of private land, I would grow.


----------



## that1guy (Jan 2, 2011)

I have never smoked a cigg in my life. I remember being a kid and seeing everyone smoking.....it disgusted me. I do smoke herb tho. And it is not hard to grow nor does it take a lot of expensive equipment. I can grow 8 plants under 1 1000 watt sodium light. 


I did chew for about 15 years. I quit about 6 months ago. Hardest thing I have ever done. It is so worth it though. You just have to WANT to quit. (having a loving wife helps)


----------



## ev13wt (Nov 22, 2010)

StarCommand said:


> You don't need a big setup to grow. I have a friend that grows in a waist-high cabinet outfitted with lamps.
> 
> If I had a nice bit of private land, I would grow.


Depends on how much you smoke dude. If its a 1/4 ounce every 2 to 3 days then its gonna need a big closet.


----------



## thetraveler (Feb 24, 2010)

Marlboro or Lucky Strike soft pack a day. Yee-haw!


----------



## StarCommand (Dec 21, 2010)

ev13wt said:


> Depends on how much you smoke dude. If its a 1/4 ounce every 2 to 3 days then its gonna need a big closet.


Yikes. If I smoked that much, I'd be broke. I smoke just about every day, and I can make 1/8 last some two weeks. I don't get myself wasted. I just get nice and then go about my day. If I was smoking that much every day, I would be completely useless. I smoke more when I'm drawing.

I actually went through more weed when I was in school. I was too high all the time. My motivation is pretty low to begin with. At least I'm smart enough to realize it and not make it worse by being completely stoned all the time. I'm perfectly functional while high. Not one of those... sit there and stare at the walls, types. I like to get shit done.


----------



## twin89 (Jan 21, 2009)

i'll smoke weed if it is there but i never go out of my way to smoke it. I prefer eating it!


----------



## FtCS4 (Dec 30, 2010)

Used to smoke a lot, especially when I was in the Middle East and it was about $1.50/pack (yay for no taxes!)

Just recently quit about 3 weeks ago. I've had a couple since then but I bummed them from a friend at the bar. Don't plan on ever buying another pack, though.


----------



## Willy36 (Dec 29, 2008)

Where's the "fuck that shit with a giant cactus" option? :laugh:


----------



## Magnum626 (Dec 31, 2009)

^I remember driving through Colorado on the way to Vegas from New York and I had two drags of a cigarette and wanted to pass out. Maybe if I move there I'd quit smoking. :laugh:

The thing about the herb I miss the most is the flavor for some reason.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

Why would you make it a public poll?


----------



## Powder Keg (Dec 18, 2010)

Don't smoke and never will, to much lung cancer in my family already.


----------



## ev13wt (Nov 22, 2010)

StarCommand said:


> Yikes. If I smoked that much, I'd be broke. I smoke just about every day, and I can make 1/8 last some two weeks. I don't get myself wasted. I just get nice and then go about my day. If I was smoking that much every day, I would be completely useless. I smoke more when I'm drawing.
> 
> I actually went through more weed when I was in school. I was too high all the time. My motivation is pretty low to begin with. At least I'm smart enough to realize it and not make it worse by being completely stoned all the time. I'm perfectly functional while high. Not one of those... sit there and stare at the walls, types. I like to get shit done.


Yea. I an have a drink or 2 and say enough is enough. I don't need to get shit faced. Probably because of my dad and uncle giving me drunk ass stories when I was a kid I don't want to be that. But with weed, the mission was to be higher than everyone else on the planet. I went through about 20 joints a day, easy. I guess I have a really addictive personality. I tried coke once but after going through a gram that night I said fuck this I will die within a week so I didn't even start with that shit.

I am the same way with coffee. I will drink it until I get high and then throw in 2 or 3 red bull shots. 

On the other hand, cigs I don't really crave all the time. But every 2 weeks or so I will get this urge to feel "high", and if there would be a pack around, I would take one out and smoke it probably.


----------



## Magnum626 (Dec 31, 2009)

Triple8Sol said:


> Why would you make it a public poll?


Trying to get an idea of how many people who ride and smoke. I think more people smoke out here in the east than they do in the west generally.


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

ev13wt said:


> I went through about 20 joints a day, easy.


Goddam! That's greater than one per hour unless you don't sleep at night.


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

Guess I'm lucky that when I was first getting into smoking smokes when I was in my young teens there was a day when I had this wicked tobacco buzz going and chain smoked 5 cigs. I turned green and puked for a few hours. I couldn't even stand the smell of them for years after that...


----------



## ev13wt (Nov 22, 2010)

Toecutter said:


> Goddam! That's greater than one per hour unless you don't sleep at night.


While working I couldn't, but else every 20 minutes, yea. I am glad I quit. I don't know what to do with my money now. I bought so much gear this winter I don't believe it myself.


----------



## swilber08 (Dec 29, 2009)

I have smoked gods best plant since 8th grade and I do it just about every day  

I get worried about my lungs sometimes but I use heavily filtered bong most the time and I plan to buy a nice vaporizer soon to take away any risks :thumbsup:

plus I work out alot and I think that helps my lungs too


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

cold mountain smoke...way better than any other kind of smoke I've ever done.


----------



## thetraveler (Feb 24, 2010)

wrathfuldeity said:


> cold mountain smoke...way better than any other kind of smoke I've ever done.


off topic - that is a cool avatar pic - where is it from/what is it/can i see it full size somewhere?


----------



## Willy36 (Dec 29, 2008)

Magnum626 said:


> Trying to get an idea of how many people who ride and smoke. I think more people smoke out here in the east than they do in the west generally.


weed or cigs? Because I can guarantee just as many if not more smoke weed in the west than east. :laugh:


----------



## Magnum626 (Dec 31, 2009)

LOL, I wasn't referring to weed. I actually think more smoke out west personally. Well at least at the resorts than 'city' folk.


----------

